# Pareto Pharmaceuticals - Legit or Not?



## Canadarms (Mar 25, 2022)

I read great things about Pareto on this forum and placed an order on their website over 2 weeks ago. I received my invoice promptly after ordering and then a second email from them with payment directions, which I followed. My etransfer was cashed by them the same day and I have heard nothing since. No mention that the package is on its way or that they received my payment. They did not respond to emails I have sent them asking for an update. Are these guys usually this slow or have I been scammed out of $440?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Mar 25, 2022)

Canadarms said:


> I read great things about Pareto on this forum and placed an order on their website over 2 weeks ago. I received my invoice promptly after ordering and then a second email from them with payment directions, which I followed. My etransfer was cashed by them the same day and I have heard nothing since. No mention that the package is on its way or that they received my payment. They did not respond to emails I have sent them asking for an update. Are these guys usually this slow or have I been scammed out of $440?



1. Make an intro, this is not a source board and will never be a source board.

2. Dont buy steroids off of websites

3. If you are buying Pareto or any other Canadian UGL, always go through a known rep.


----------



## TiredandHot (Mar 25, 2022)

Canadarms said:


> I read great things about Pareto on this forum and placed an order on their website over 2 weeks ago. I received my invoice promptly after ordering and then a second email from them with payment directions, which I followed. My etransfer was cashed by them the same day and I have heard nothing since. No mention that the package is on its way or that they received my payment. They did not respond to emails I have sent them asking for an update. Are these guys usually this slow or have I been scammed out of $440?


Surely you saw this thread, where it was advised to go thru a rep. Hope you get your stuff, too bad you went with them and nothing so far.






						lab in Canada - Pareto Pharmaceuticals
					

I'm looking for some feedback on Pareto pharmaceuticals out of Canada. Reviews on another forum are generally positive but I have not seen much lately in the way of reviews. Are they still a good source in Canada?



					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## bigrobbie (Mar 26, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> 1. Make an intro, this is not a source board and will never be a source board.
> 
> 2. Dont buy steroids off of websites
> 
> 3. If you are buying Pareto or any other Canadian UGL, always go through a known rep.


3 points of wisdom and direction.... PLEASE BELIEVE WHAT YOU JUST READ


----------



## OttoOtto174 (Aug 1, 2022)

Canadarms said:


> I read great things about Pareto on this forum and placed an order on their website over 2 weeks ago. I received my invoice promptly after ordering and then a second email from them with payment directions, which I followed. My etransfer was cashed by them the same day and I have heard nothing since. No mention that the package is on its way or that they received my payment. They did not respond to emails I have sent them asking for an update. Are these guys usually this slow or have I been scammed out of $440?


Did you ever receive anything I think I may have just did the same 🤯


----------



## OttoOtto174 (Aug 1, 2022)

Did I just get duped also.


----------



## TiredandHot (Aug 1, 2022)

OttoOtto174 said:


> Did I just get duped also.


Probably should have researched before buying. Let us know after a few weeks.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 1, 2022)

Pareto products....there's an 80% chance it's dosed at 20%™️.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 1, 2022)

OttoOtto174 said:


> Did I just get duped also.


You certainly got raped on price and they even added tax for ya.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 1, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Pareto products....there's an 80% chance it's dosed at 20%™️.


there's a 100% chance Ima put my balls in ur mouf.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 1, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> there's a 100% chance Ima put my balls in ur mouf.



How dare you, sir. I bring high level statistics jokes and you attack me with your testicles. That's about as internet as I've ever seen. Ridiculous.


----------



## The Phoenix (Aug 1, 2022)

ne'er heardum


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 1, 2022)

Joliver said:


> How dare you, sir. I bring high level statistics jokes and you attack me with your testicles. That's about as internet as I've ever seen. Ridiculous.



Accurate
Some of us got hated in pretty bad when they were overdosed by 20% on their Anavar testing.


The Phoenix said:


> ne'er heardum



Canadian only UGL


----------



## OttoOtto174 (Aug 5, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> Probably should have researched before buying. Let us know after a few weeks.



Showed up today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 5, 2022)

OttoOtto174 said:


> Showed up today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Very inconspicuous test balloon..... Get the fuck out of here


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 6, 2022)

OttoOtto174 said:


> Showed up today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




You were just here......cat got your tongue? 

TtttttttToday junior!


----------



## OttoOtto174 (Aug 6, 2022)

Do you have an issue with something the guy asked me to tell him what happened with it 
And I did so go f yourself 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OttoOtto174 (Aug 6, 2022)

And I’m not your junior buddy so mind your manners you conspiracy nut job


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 6, 2022)

OttoOtto174 said:


> And I’m not your junior buddy so mind your manners you conspiracy nut job
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


settle down bitch, @Human_Backhoe is a nutjob but he is our nutjob and quite frankly he's much better than you, so stay in your fucking lane noob.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 6, 2022)

OttoOtto174 said:


> And I’m not your junior buddy so mind your manners you conspiracy nut job
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You do see how this looks eh? No contributions to this board posting in this one thread? Especially after being told it's not a source board? Yet you keep pushing it.....also, I'm all Grey now junior


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 10, 2022)

OttoOtto174 said:


> And I’m not your junior buddy so mind your manners you conspiracy nut job
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Talk shit after you've contributed more than "Yo, this source is GTG" to this board

Thats some kid shit






















Junior


----------



## Redjax (Dec 23, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> 1. Make an intro, this is not a source board and will never be a source board.
> 
> 2. Dont buy steroids off of websites
> 
> 3. If you are buying Pareto or any other Canadian UGL, always go through a known rep.


How do you get rep info


----------



## Redjax (Dec 23, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> 1. Make an intro, this is not a source board and will never be a source board.
> 
> 2. Dont buy steroids off of websites
> 
> 3. If you are buying Pareto or any other Canadian UGL, always go through a known rep.


How do I get rep info


----------



## eazy (Dec 23, 2022)

Redjax said:


> How do I get rep info


Go to a board where they are a sponsored source. Use search feature.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 23, 2022)

eazy said:


> Go to a board where they are a sponsored source. Use search feature.


Canadian board or Mexican board? This shit is confusing


----------



## thisismyugaccount (Dec 23, 2022)

Pareto is a scam. Took my money and haven't heard from them since.


----------



## dagger44 (Dec 29, 2022)

Redjax said:


> How do I get rep info


I buy off Pareto website. Very good lab. No issues


----------



## dagger44 (Dec 29, 2022)

thisismyugaccount said:


> Pareto is a scam. Took my money and haven't heard from them since.


I have purchased Tren from them . No issues. Last purchase was just before halloween. Yestaurday I attempted to go on their website but its down. You know what happened?


----------



## Btcowboy (Dec 29, 2022)

dagger44 said:


> I have purchased Tren from them . No issues. Last purchase was just before halloween. Yestaurday I attempted to go on their website but its down. You know what happened?


I mentioned in the other thread up to now Pareto has been good. They are done now. You will need to look and find a new source


----------



## dagger44 (Dec 29, 2022)

dagger44 said:


> I have purchased Tren from them . No issues. Last purchase was just before halloween. Yestaurday I attempted to go on their website but its down. You know what happened?


I guess something happened. No longer in business.


----------

